# Springtails / Isopods / & Earthworms?



## volsgirl (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm getting a vivarium ready for some p.terribilis. I was planning on seeding it with springtails and isopods. I have read that p. terribilis often ignore springtails. If that is the case with my future frogs will the springtails overpopulate and cause problems?

I am also planning on collecting isopods, or as I call them rolly pollys, and starting my own culture. These are the typical gray ones here in the south. These are o.k. right?

Also I have a worm composting bin and was wondering if the baby worms would be a suitable food source for occasional feeding. I know the size is not an issue with the babies, they are quite small, and even the bigger ones could be cut into smaller pieces, they still move and are quite active when cut. So, would earthworms be o.k.?
Thanks!


----------



## mcaiger53 (Jan 3, 2011)

I wouldn't bother collecting wild bugs for feeders. I have collected the grey iso's from the wild and got a decent culture going but never used them. there are too many possibilities for unwanted pests, pathogens, etc when using wild bugs. chances are that you would be fine, but its just that, a chance you are taking. it might cost a couple bucks to get cultures of different iso's started, but a much safer alternative to risking your frogs. iso's are common enough that you can probably find somebody in your area to get you started. if not, I think that "pumillo" was shipping multiple types of iso's last I checked. 
good luck. mike


----------



## mcaiger53 (Jan 3, 2011)

terribilis are pretty agressive when it comes to food items, they will take suprisingly large prey, expecially when compared to tincs. I don't see adults being that interested in springs, but they do help keep the tank clean, and keep any mold in check. 
mike


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Mike. I'll be posting my next round of sales in about a week.


----------



## volsgirl (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks! I'll just go with the isopods in the viv.

Does anybody know if it's ok to feed with earthworms?


----------

